# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  دفـــاع السيدة زينب عن الامام زين العابدين (عليهم السلام)

## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السلام عليك ياعقيلة الطالبين 
ياكعبة الاحزان 
السلام عليك يا أم المصائب 
سيدتي ومولاتي إنا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك الى الله 
وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا ياوجيهة عند الله اشفعي لنا عند الله .




شهد التاريخ أنّ السيّدة زينب عليها السّلام بقيت مع أخيها الحسين عليه السّلام وشاركته في جميع ما تَحمّله، وأنّها كانت سنده وعضده في رسالته، حتّى أنّها قدّمت وَلدَيها شهيدَين في كربلاء،..

ثمّ إنّها أضحت ـ بعد شهادة الإمام الحسين عليه السّلام ـ المشاورَ الأمين والممرّض الحنون والعضيد المخلص للإمام زين العابدين عليّ بن الحسين عليه السّلام، فقد وقفت إلى جانبه مراراً ووقَتْه الموتَ بنفسها، منها يوم عاشوراء لمّا هجم جيش ابن سعد على مخيَّم الحسين عليه السّلام ـ وليس فيه إلاّ النساء والأطفال ـ فأحرقوه على مَن فيه. يقول حميد بن مسلم: رأيت امرأةً ألقَت نفسَها على النار، فجاءت بجسدٍ كأنّه ميّت، ورِجلاه تجرّان على الأرض، فسألتُ عنهما فقيل: هذه زينب أخت الحسين، وهذا المريض عليّ بن الحسين . 


والمرّة الثانية التي فَدَت فيها السيّدة زينب إمامَها زين العابدين عليه السّلام بنفسها، لمّا ردّ زين العابدين عليه السّلام على أسئلة ابن زياد بأجوبة نضحت ثباتاً وقوّة،.. وذلك حينما التفت ابن زياد إلى عليّ بن الحسين فسأل: مَن هذا ؟!

فقيل: عليّ بن الحسين، فقال: أليس قد قتل اللهُ عليَّ بن الحسين ؟! 

فقال عليّ:ـ قد كان لي أخٌ يُسمّى عليّ بن الحسين ( أي عليّ الأكبر صلوات الله عليه )، قتَلَه الناس!( أي المجرمون من أصحابك ).

فقال ابن زياد: بلِ اللهُ قتَلَه! فقال عليّ زين العابدين عليه السّلام: اللهُ يَتوفَّى الأَنْفُسَ حينَ مَوتِها والّتي لَم تَمُتْ في مَنامِها ( أي الموت حقّ ومنه يكون على يد الأشقياء الظالمين ).

فقال ابن زياد: ولك جُرأةٌ على جوابي ؟! اذهبوا به فاضربوا عنقه! فسَمِعَت عمّتُه زينب فقالت: يا ابن زياد! إنّك لم تُبقِ منّا أحداً، فإن عزمتَ على قتله فاقتلْني معه.

قال الشيخ المفيد وابن نما: فتعلّقت به عمّته زينب وقالت: يا ابن زياد! حَسْبُك مِن دمائنا. واعتَنَقَت زين العابدين ابنَ أخيها وقالت: واللهِ لا أُفارقه، فإنْ قتَلْتَه فاقتُلْني معه.

فنظر ابن زياد إليها ساعة وإليه ساعة، ثمّ قال مع قسوة قلبه: عَجَباً للرَّحِم! واللهِ لأظنُّها وَدَّت أنّي قَتَلتُها معه! دَعُوه؛ فإنّي أراه لِما به.



والمرة الثالثة في الشام في مجلس أبن آكلة الأكباد (عليه اللعنة) : حينما قال يزيد لعليّ بن الحسين: يا ابنَ حسين، أبوك قَطَع رحمي وجَهِل حقّي ونازعني سلطاني، فصَنَع اللهُ به ما قد رأيت! فقال عليّ بن الحسين: ما أصابَ من مصيبةٍ في الأرضِ ولا في أنفسِكُم إلاّ في كتابٍ مِن قَبْلِ أن نَبرأَها، إنّ ذلكَ علَى اللهِ يَسيرٌ .

فقال يزيد لابنه خالد: أُردُدْ عليه. فلم يَدرِ خالد ما يردّ عليه، فقال له يزيد: قل: « ما أصابكم مِن مصيبةٍ فبما كسبَتْ أيديكم ويَعفو عن كثير! 

فقال عليّ بن الحسين بعد ذلك: يا ابن معاويةَ وهندٍ وصخر! لم تَزَل النبوّة والإمرة لآبائي وأجدادي مِن قبل أن تُولَد، ولقد كان جدّي عليُّ بن أبي طالب في يوم بدرٍ وأُحد والأحزاب وفي يده راية رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله، وأبوك وجدّك في أيديهما رايات الكفّار. ثمّ جعل عليّ بن الحسين عليه السّلام يقول:

ماذا تقولونَ لـو قـالَ النبيُّ لكـم: .. ماذا فَعَلتُـم، وأنتـم آخِـرُ الأمـمِ
بعِترتـي وبأهلـي عنـد مُفتقَـدي .. منهم أُسارى ومنهم ضُرِّجوا بدمِ ؟! 

ثمّ قال عليّ بن الحسين: وَيْلَكَ يا يزيد! إنّك لو تدري ماذا صَنَعت! وما الذي ارتكبتَ مِن أبي وأهل بيتي وأخي وعمومتي! إذاً لَهربتَ في الجبال، وافترشت الرماد، ودَعَوت بالويل والثبور، أن يكون رأس أبي « الحسينِ بنِ فاطمةَ وعليٍّ » منصوباً على باب مدينتكم، وهو وديعة رسول الله فيكم! فآبشِرْ بالخزي والندامة غداً إذا جُمع الناسُ ليوم القيامة! وبعد خطاب طويل له (عليه السلام) يفصح بها عن حقيقة أصله ونسبه الشريف لأصل الدوحة النبوية الهاشمية .. 

أمر يزيد بقتل زين العابدين عليه السّلام فقامت عقيلة الهاشميين وقالت له : حسبُك يا يزيد من دمائنا! ناشدتُك الله إن قتلتَه فاقتُلنا! 

وكانت في فترة الأسر تَتعاهدُ الإمامَ زينَ العابدين عليه السّلام وتقول له: يَعِزُّ علَيَّ أن أراك بهذه الحال يا ابن أخي! 


وكان لوقفة العقيلة عليها السّلام في الكوفة والشام وفضحها مكيدة ابن زياد ويزيد بن معاوية في تسمية الإمام الحسين عليه السّلام وصحبه الأبرار بالخوارج، الأثر الكبير في تحقيق أهداف النهضة الحسينيّة العظيمة، ولقد وقفت تخاطب أهل الكوفة وتقول:

« وأنى ترحضون قَتْلَ سليلِ خاتم النبوّة ومَعدِنِ الرسالة وسيّد شباب أهل الجنّة، وملاذ حربكم، ومعاذ حِزبكم، ومقرّ سِلمكم، وآسي كلمكم، ومفزع نازلتكم، والمرجع إليه عند مقالتكم، ومِدرَة حججكم، ومنار محجّتكم ».

لنتأمّل كيف تصف الإمامَ عليه السّلام، وتبيّن للغافلين الخاطئين عِظَم الهوّةِ التي انحطّوا إليها، والخسارة الفادحة التي ألحقوها بأنفسهم، حين صاروا إلباً لأعدائهم على أوليائهم، وجنوداً للجناة الظلمة يقاتلون الإمام البَرَّ العادل الذي هو أرحم بهم من أنفسهم، الإمام الذي ناشدوه التوجّه إليهم لتخليصهم من ظُلم بني أميّة، فلمّا لبّى نداءهم انقلبوا على أعقابهم، ومن يَنقلبْ على عقبَيه فلن يضرّ الله شيئاً، ولبئس ما سوّلت لهم أنفسهم.

اسألكم الدعـــاء : اميرة باحساسي

----------


## إحساس شاعر

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم .

السيدة زينب تلك المرأة العظيمة التي فدت اخيها الحسين بروحها .
لا عجب في دفاعها عن فلذة كبد الحسين .
فهو كافلها بعد ابا عبدالله سلاام الله عليهم اجمعين .

اميرة باحساسي : شكرا لك على الطرح
وسلمت يداك .

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*صلوات الله وسلامه على عقيلة الطالبين..*
*زينب الخدر..*
*زينب الصون والعفاف ..*
*زينب الصبر والصمود..*

*لله قلب زينب الصبور..*
*آه لماقاساه قلب زينب..*
*عاشت صابرة وماتت صابرة..*

*لعن الله يزيد وآل زياد وآل سفيان وآل مروان..لعن الله من شار واستشار وصب الأموال وعقد الرايات على قتلك ياأبا عبد الله* 
*لعنهم الله أولهم وآخرهم وظاهرهم وباطنهم*
*لعنهم الله بلاعدد منهم الوالد والولد..*
*(هذا اللعن مما اسمعه في الحسينيات)..*



*لاأنالهم الله شفاعة الحبيب المصطفى يوم المورود..*


*غاليتي أميرة بإحساسي..*
*جزاكِ على مخدرة بني هاشم..*
*رحم الله والديك..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم . 
> السيدة زينب تلك المرأة العظيمة التي فدت اخيها الحسين بروحها .
> لا عجب في دفاعها عن فلذة كبد الحسين .
> فهو كافلها بعد ابا عبدالله سلاام الله عليهم اجمعين . 
> اميرة باحساسي : شكرا لك على الطرح
> 
> وسلمت يداك .



 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم .
احساس شــاعر
قضى الله حوائجك بحق ام المصائب زينب عليها السلام
اشكرك على تواجدك الذي اضاء متصفحي .
دمت ودام لك كل خير .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *صلوات الله وسلامه على عقيلة الطالبين..*
> 
> *زينب الخدر..*
> *زينب الصون والعفاف ..*
> *زينب الصبر والصمود..* 
> *لله قلب زينب الصبور..*
> *آه لماقاساه قلب زينب..*
> *عاشت صابرة وماتت صابرة..* 
> *لعن الله يزيد وآل زياد وآل سفيان وآل مروان..لعن الله من شار واستشار وصب الأموال وعقد الرايات على قتلك ياأبا عبد الله* 
> ...



 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم .
عزيزتي
دمعة على السطور
اسعد الله قلبكِ كما اسعدتني بنور اطلالتكِ في متصفحي
وقضى حوائجكِ بحق ام المصائب زينب عليها السلام
اشكركِ على تواجدك الطيــب
دمتِ ودام لكِ كل خير .

----------


## علوكه

اللهم صلي وسلم على الحبيب المصطفى ابا القاسم محمد
وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المعصومين
اسلام عليكي يا ام المصائب ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا اختي الفاضله على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> اللهم صلي وسلم على الحبيب المصطفى ابا القاسم محمد
> 
> وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المعصومين
> اسلام عليكي يا ام المصائب ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> شكرا اختي الفاضله على الموضوع الرائع



 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم .
اخي الكريم : علوكــه
قضى حوائجك بحق ام المصائب زينب عليها السلام
اشكرك على تواجدك الطيــب
دمت ودام لك كل خير .

----------

